# Intake Install



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I've seen a few threads dealing with this, but I feel like I should go ahead and ask a few things, sorry for the common questions.
First, the only car related work I've done besides washing (not really work though...) is holding the flashlight for my brother and his friends on a few installs of different things, and rotate tires. I am, however, decently technically minded and far from generally stupid. Do you guys think I should be doing this with myself and/or a few like-experienced and minded friends? Or should I wait for my brother and a friend of his to get back from college in 3 weeks for Winter Break (they installed an SR20DET into a 240SX over the summer, so I presume they're quite qualified). I figure it's probably a safe bet (we'll probably get my dad out too, though he won't be much better off), so how long do you think it should take?
Next, the shop I ordered from said that AEM was backed up until January and ordered an Injen CAI, will I be losing anything? I know Injen is a pretty good name too and this shop knows their stuff.
Finally, is there any last minute advice you guys have (well, the install is for another 5 or 6 days)? TIA!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Injen doesn't make an intake for the SR20 in the B15s dude....................did you make sure it was for your engine before you bought it?


the install is easy. if you're the least bit mechanically inclined it should take you less than 2 hours for sure.




I'm pretty sure Hotshot, AEM, and Place Racing are the only ones that make intakes for the SR20 in the 2000+ sentras, better start making yourself more familiar with your specific model


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

They do- http://www.ptuning.com/html/Item-De...odelYear=2000-2001 SE-R 2.0L&ModelDesc=Sentra '01 2.0L, the SE-R 2.0 is presumably the same. They (I ordered it from a local shop, not that site) wouldn't have ordered it if it didn't fit. Besides that, the instructions say '00-'01 SE 2.0.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i have the Ingen RD CAI for my spec-V and it was pretty easy. the only part that took a bit of time was grinding the factory sheet metal so the 3" piping could fit. but i dont think you'll need to do that for the sr20 install. ingen makes top notch MAF adaptors, machined from solid aluminum, but still be extra careful with the MAF. other than that, install is a snap.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

hey Silvspec86, I installed my AEM CAI and I didn't have to do any grinding like people said.... I kinda forced it through the hole  not hard enough to bend it or anything... but it slips right in... maybe injen you're unable to do that tho... who knows  btw... in your sig you have it spelled ingen... might wanna change that


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, cuz the Injen has big ol' 3" tubing that just wont fit. but everything else is the same for the two intakes, i actually followed the instructions from nissan performance mag project SE-R AEM install to guide me along abit. and thanks for telling me about the sig spelling, i knew something didnt look right!


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

Wish I had that mag, just for more insurance. I'm pretty sure my hood has plenty of clearance. I've also noted the lack of an FAQ for utter morons and/or newbs on this issue, so I'll be putting one up with a step-by-step with pictures instructions somewhere on the internet. Thanks!


----------



## Berto SE-R (Jul 10, 2003)

nametakennow said:


> Wish I had that mag, just for more insurance. I'm pretty sure my hood has plenty of clearance. I've also noted the lack of an FAQ for utter morons and/or newbs on this issue, so I'll be putting one up with a step-by-step with pictures instructions somewhere on the internet. Thanks!


Hey dude let me know where you post those instructions cause I might be looking to install one. thanks


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

Berto SE-R said:


> Hey dude let me know where you post those instructions cause I might be looking to install one. thanks


They'll be up tonight (as in, tonight tonight, its 1:25am (Eastern) here, so for you it might be tomorrow night). I broke down and made a Cardomain page just so I can post pics in threads, so I already started the page there, it'll be page two for my car. I'll post a link as soon as I get it done.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

*HELP! Intake installed, dies on startup*

Just like the title says. I start up my car ('01 SE 2.0) and it sputters, makes this plunger-like sound, all while the revs fall to nothing. I give it gas and it goes up, then dies again and keeps making that plunging sound. Do I need to trim the fender liner to get more air in? HELP ASAP, TIA!


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

Basically, it won't idle. Any help?


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

We just tried it without the secondary pipe and filter, same thing happens.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds to me like you blew your MAF.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

check all the wires on the maf, sometimes in the pulling and moving around the wires get pulled out... 

if there is a problem with the MAF signal the ECU will usually trip a light immediately.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

The CEL trips pretty quick after startup. If I had blown the MAF, how could I tell? Could I just look at it and see or what? Also, wouldn't that cause auto fuel cutoff, and thus I couldn't rev it up at all (I got it to 3000 and then realized it wasn't going to work and sorta let it die, though it would have pretty soon anyway, couldn't keep revs up even with foot-to-floor). We'll check the wires too. How much is a new MAF? I saw in another thread that it's 600$, and I don't have that kind of cash. We think the MAF is backwards, we will check this out in just a sec.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah if you put it backwards it will behave strangely too! 

you can tell when it won't idle or it will idle very rich... When you drive the vehicle it won't go above about 3500 rpm (or it won't have power above 3500)...

YOu can check a junkyard for a used MAF, new from factory is about 6 bills... :thumbdwn:


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

The fvckin thing WAS on backwards. My friend who connected it didn't notice the letters that say FLOW with an arrow below them. It sounds AWESOME, like a race car on crack. Mmmmm... FAQ will be up late tonight.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I was just about to say it sounds like the MAF is backwards, lol

It's good that you got it worked out, make sure you keep those mods going, that car loves them


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm like... drooling right now... this thing sounds absolutely amazing, and I can feel the increase in throttle response, as well as the 10ish lbs of torque in the midrange... I'm starting my little guide right now, it might be done tonight, if not, it will be tomorrow night.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nametakennow said:


> I'm like... drooling right now... this thing sounds absolutely amazing, and I can feel the increase in throttle response, as well as the 10ish lbs of torque in the midrange... I'm starting my little guide right now, it might be done tonight, if not, it will be tomorrow night.


10lb-ft? not quite. lol

the ass dyno is rarely accurate.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

Haha, I'm not actually going by the ass dyno. The dyno chart I've seen said about 9.5 lb/ft at roughly 4250-4500rpm, this was the chart straight from Injen (it may have been the AEM chart, on second thought, but not a lot of difference I'm sure), as well as 5hp at roughly the same level. 10 is still not enough to feel a major difference, but you can tell an o-so-subtle difference. The throttle response is a bit more noticeable, and the sound... well... if you can't hear that difference you're freaking deaf.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> 10lb-ft? not quite. lol
> 
> the ass dyno is rarely accurate.



yeah, but the ass dyno is fun for making people think you have a v6 when they ride with you


nametakennow (haha, nice name) - keep up the mods, it gets louder and sounds nicer with each one. I swear when I floor it my car roars so freaking loud, it catches me off guard every time. Actually I have a short clip of it if you're interested (this is with everything listed in my sig, the header was only about 2 days old at the time)
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/accel.avi


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

The bit is kinda quiet, but mine sounds about like that already. Sweet. Your's does seem to be a bit smoother sounding, rather than a straight-up scream. Anyway, for all who are interested, please check out my little install guide here 
and a special thanks to Brian, for placing my MAF on backwards, note: the finger is Atha's, not mine-


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

sr20demon, i see that in your clip you were caught off guard by the torque steer there, and your hands kinda lost its grip ....haha...happens to me all the time. first gear always slams me back into my seat and has me stretching for the shift knob to go into second...lol. god i love this car, its a beast and its hungy for mods! anyways, nametakennow, did you try reving it up with real fast foot taps? it'll give it that real loud and heavy intake hiss, almost sounds like turbo, but at the wrong time...lol.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nametakennow said:


> The bit is kinda quiet, but mine sounds about like that already. Sweet. Your's does seem to be a bit smoother sounding, rather than a straight-up scream. Anyway, for all who are interested, please check out my little install guide here
> and a special thanks to Brian, for placing my MAF on backwards, note: the finger is Atha's, not mine-


yea my camera has some weird auto silencing thing where it adjusts the sensitivity of the mic so everything is pretty quiet. In reality if I'm flooring it you can't talk over it if you have a passenger in the car, you literally have to wait until I calm down before you can start talking again, lol. That's with the windows up, if the windows are down it's even louder 

Every time I pull into the parking garage on campus I set off atleast 2 car alarms, and that's just coasting at about 2k rpm


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> sr20demon, i see that in your clip you were caught off guard by the torque steer there, and your hands kinda lost its grip ....haha...happens to me all the time. first gear always slams me back into my seat and has me stretching for the shift knob to go into second...lol. god i love this car, its a beast and its hungy for mods! anyways, nametakennow, did you try reving it up with real fast foot taps? it'll give it that real loud and heavy intake hiss, almost sounds like turbo, but at the wrong time...lol.



hah, yeah that happens when you're taking a corner with one hand and filming with the other, lol

Since then my tires have lost more grip and it's gotten colder outside (more power), now once I hit about 3-4k in 1st they break completely loose


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

The torque steer even with the 2.0 in my car is noticeable. I got my tires a little loose under on moderate accelleration after putting the intake on at the 3500-4500rpm range, something that, without the intake, was possible, but I needed a little more gas, so that's the first performance difference I can positively notice. More torque steer is always fun. The problem is that, despite the fact that the intake should actually increase my gas mileage, I'm addicted to that sound! Tomorrow I'm going to see if I can scare the living crap out of someone in the parking lot at school...
edit: I listened to/watched the clip again sr20dem0n, and turned up the volume a lot, that thing sounds incredible, just like mine but a bit smoother. I can't wait to get exhaust and headers!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Alright, 2.0 owner here. 

With the Injen intake and Place Racing for that matter, you'll have to take a set of pliers to bend the opening to make the piping fit. Don't cut it if you don't have to. The metal is pretty bendable for your pleasure. 

The install is super straight forward as well. Don't break anything during the install.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry to post so late, but damn, the MAF was installed backwards?? Now that was someone that didn't pay any attention to detail. It has a arrow on it!! 

Modding the SR20 with the basic bolt ons will definitely give you a noticable increase in power. I put down 143whp with intake, header, exhaust, pullies and ground wires(not tuned).  NA, however, IMO, sucks.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

NA does suck, oh well... As far as the bypass valve, the shop I ordered it from says you have to cut it. While cutting it sucks, and you're right, you shouldn't cut if you don't have to, I also don't quite trust myself with this kind of operation at this point, so I'll pay probably another 60$ getting it installed (at least the intake is already in...). For now, I'll ride without it, maybe I'll get it in early next week, since I have school this week. Thanks guys, this was a lot of fun, but now I have a new project: B&M short shifter.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

nametakennow said:


> but now I have a new project: B&M short shifter.


Let me know if you have any questions on the install.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I might, this time my bro is in town to help out, and this is something he's done on his A4. Anyway, I have to go back to intake for a moment. I looked at my bypass valve and found, dun dun dun, instructions! In my glee I looked through, and it appears that it is pretty simple. Does anyone have an tips or some help of some kind for me on this? You can email me at [email protected] or IM me at nametakennow.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

This has sorta become my mod thread, so I'll keep using it for now. Anyway, I just ordered my B&M (148$ w/shipping) and NISMO knob, (40$, shipped) I got the leather one because my brother has had a bad experience with his metal one (hot in summer, cold in winter) and it looks pretty classy. I'll install it probably weekend after next (it's a Christmas gift) along with the bypass valve, which I am still open to tips for. There's the update, thanks guys!

edit: Who makes a good rear tie bar (sometimes called a y bar) for the 01' SE's? Will NISMO bars fit (I would assume so, though I've only seen sway bars, a mod I'm not to yet)?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

From what I can remember right now, there is three people that make a rear sway bar for the B15: Progress, Stillen and Nismo....I think. I would have to say that the NISMO bar is probably the best reviewed so far.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

Are you sure it would fit the SE (the company I emailed didn't know)? I would assume that it does... I'm guessing yes since you have "reviewed it" and you own an SE... sorry for the silly questions. Still looking for tips on the intake valve install, TIA!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

nametakennow said:


> Are you sure it would fit the SE (the company I emailed didn't know)? I would assume that it does... I'm guessing yes since you have "reviewed it" and you own an SE... sorry for the silly questions. Still looking for tips on the intake valve install, TIA!


Well, the NISMO application fits on all B15 model cars and as far as the rest of them, I'm 99% positive. Check out www.ptuning.com to be sure.

Intake valve? I'm not sure if I understand what you're installing.  Are you talking about just an intake, like cold air? Forgive me if I'm slow.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I've got the cold air in, there's an optional valve you can buy. It opens up and takes air from the engine bay whenever you get your normal filter covered in water so that you don't hydrolock your engine. Thanks for the help!

edit: Also, has anyone removed their pinstripe? Does it just peel right off or what?
edit #2: Is there a NISMO upper bar (in the trunk) for the Sentra? If not, wo do you guys recommend and from where should I order?


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

Time for the daily update: As you can see in my sig, the shifter is now under my tree and taunting me... it whispers every time I walk by "40% throw reduction.... drive with me... drive..." the knob was "temporarily out of stock," but 1stnissan said that they'd ship it by Monday, which means it should be here the day before or after Christmas, which is all cool by me. I'm still wondering about the tie bar, and pinstripe, as well as about the bypass valve install... thanks as always!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hmm....The pinstripe should be fine if you just peel if off. There's stuff you can get that's called Goo Gone that will help you get it off better.

As far as the bypass valve.. IMO, if you're going to be driving through heavy heavy rain and lots of deep puddles all the time, then it might be in your best interest in getting one for your CAI. I have personally driven through many of a rain storm without one, and I'm still good to go. There's lots of stories of people having hydrolock or blowing their MAF's with water and gunk...bottom line, it's all up to you.

Rear Strut Tower Bar? Is that what you're talking about or a rear sway bar?


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I already have the valve, its a matter of installing it, and I was wondering if anyone knew much about that install. I'm doing it mostly for my parents and the added insurance that if I do get in that kind of situation, I'll be okay. They're not needed unless you got your whole filter sunk in the water. I'm not sure what the exact name of the bar is... I'm pretty sure "sway bar" is the lower, right? What I'm looking for is the inside-trunk-mounted stiffening device. I've heard it referred to as a "Y bar" because it's shaped like that. It's kind of an odd thing to do, but I figure that it will balance out the car a little bit. Next summer I'm doing coilovers and front and rear sways, unless the Y is just a waste of my time, then I'll go ahead and get a sway now...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Well, I would look into the NISMO sway bar man. That's going to tighten up that rear end for now till you get coilovers. The rear strut tower bar will help, but that's really your last step for the rears. Good coilovers and a rear sway bar will help tremendously for the rear end. This also depends on what you're trying to achieve as far as handling is concerned. Overdoing it can result in very catastrophic tail end oversteer, which can be very dangerous for the street and track.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I knew it was a weird order to do things, my mind just thinks in blocks. I figured, front bar is in the engine bay, maybe I should get a rear bar that's up high too. I also thought about it and I'm pretty sure it will do diddly squat on its own. I think I'll go for the sway, thanks!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

nametakennow said:


> I knew it was a weird order to do things, my mind just thinks in blocks. I figured, front bar is in the engine bay, maybe I should get a rear bar that's up high too. I also thought about it and I'm pretty sure it will do diddly squat on its own. I think I'll go for the sway, thanks!


It's not that it wouldn't do anything, but the fact of the matter is that I believe one person makes a rear strut tower bar for our cars and you have to do some special fitment to your trunk to make it fit. It would be better to just start with something that you can "bolt on".


----------

